# sgs4g MIui Development Looking for some help here



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi well im one of the sgs4g devs for well the sgs4g lol looking for a few decent devs to help us finish off miui for the sgs4g..

Ill start off with 90 percent of the rom does in fact work

what does not work

when placing or receiving a phone call you cannot hear the other party.

phone recognizes hsdpa but doesn't actually connect to it

when tryng to place a phone call it kills the audio off the device.. (must reboot)

updater forecloses on first boot fine after that

wi fi works but only with static ip address signed...

so all in all im looking for a few devs pref ones that have worked with miui before to help complete the project. I dont actually own a sgs4g so trying to finish it is possessing a problem..


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry bout the images lol it was easier to show u what works or mostly works then try to type it out lol more visual then umm typing


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

note got gps 100 percent sorted u will get constant locks with in 2-4 seconds constantly. I tested with wi fi off to make sure gps locked without issue butwithout the data i couldnt get the images to show had to turn back on for that

how did i test u ask lol bribed my mom for access to her device for a min


----------

